# Bad guy poll



## Nazgul_Lord (Jan 29, 2002)

Who is your favorite "bad" guy, out of the ones listed? If there is another bad guy you want to vote for tell me and I'll try to get him added.


----------



## Grond (Jan 29, 2002)

"Hammer of Hate!!!" "Mace of Melkor!!!" "Morgoth's Mallet!!!"

Who do you think I voted for???


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 29, 2002)

Yaaaaaaay Gollum!  Um, yeah, he's my favorite bad guy. Come on, who would actually vote for Wormtongue? That's just crazy.


----------



## Grond (Jan 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Yaaaaaaay Gollum!  Um, yeah, he's my favorite bad guy. Come on, who would actually vote for Wormtongue? That's just crazy. *


YayGollum, at this point (now), Gollum has zero votes. Who did you vote for? What happened to he's my favorite bad guy? Did we forget to click the poll button??


----------



## Glaurung (Jan 29, 2002)

Melkor's the best, because he is pure evil personified. Although I have to admit that for an "all powerful" Vala he seems to be quite a coward. That's okay though because I think that Tolkien was trying to get the message across that cowardice, and being a bully (which is really what Melkor was), is an important element of evil.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 29, 2002)

Ha! I see four votes for Gollum now! I thought I just had to say who I thought was the greatest and that counted as a vote. I don't know what's wrong with me.  I'll go tell everyone I know who loves Gollum to vote here and then we'll blow you evil Melkor lovers away!  By the way, I love how Saruman is misspelled. Shows how evil he is!


----------



## SarumansTreason (Jan 29, 2002)

Did we not just have this poll?!?! Saruman is NOT a bad guy. He wanted the ring. Are you saying Gandalf, Galadriel, Boromir, Aragorn, and Elrond are all bad too? For truely indeed, they all did really want the ring, in the deepest part of their heart! Who wouldn't?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 30, 2002)

Oh, very good, you just turned everyone in the book into a bad guy. That was smart.  It's weird that you think Saruman wasn't evil just because he wanted the ring. He also really messed up the Shire. Not that I care about nasssty hobbitses! If you think that just wanting the ring makes you not evil then Gollum must be the nicest character!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 30, 2002)

Make that 5 votes for Gollum  !

~Kit


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jan 30, 2002)

I vote for myself, for I am the one and only Lord of Darkness, Sauron is a cheap copy!( see my sig)


----------



## JeffF. (Jan 30, 2002)

*Why Isn't...*

...the Balrog included in the poll? an evil Maiar long in service to Morgoth and ruler of Moria, seems to qualify to me at least for the running.


----------



## SarumansTreason (Jan 30, 2002)

Okay, let me restate this. Saruman did things that were caused by the ring. Basically everything evil in middle earth was the same thing. We have two evil things, Balrog and Sauron. Everything else is not evil, they just are corrupted by one or the other. Moreso the latter. Meaning, every character besides The Balrog or Sauron had good intentions.


----------



## Grond (Jan 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SarumansTreason _
> *Okay, let me restate this. Saruman did things that were caused by the ring. Basically everything evil in middle earth was the same thing. We have two evil things, Balrog and Sauron. Everything else is not evil, they just are corrupted by one or the other. Moreso the latter. Meaning, every character besides The Balrog or Sauron had good intentions. *


Au contrare dear SarumansTreason. Gandalf, Galadriel and indeed all the wise were tempted by the Ring's power. Of the Wise, only the pitiful Saruman coveted the Ring. He became enamoured of it while researching for the White Council and his interest in the Ring and jealosy of Gandalf turned to desire and his desire caused his corruption. It wasn't a Sauron or a Balrog thing. It was choices offered and choice made. Gandalf, Elrond, Galadriel... all had the Ring in their grasp and denied it. What do you think Saruman would have done if Frodo had offered it to him????? Really!!


----------



## Kuduk (Jan 30, 2002)

SarumansTreason, in support of our humble moderator, I offer this quote from The Council of Elrond uttered by its namesake:



> We cannot use the Ruling Ring. That we now know too well. It belongs to Sauron and was made by him alone, and is altogether evil. Its strength, Boromir, is too great for anyone to wield at will, save only those who have already a great power of their own. But for them it holds an even deadlier peril. The very desire of it corrupts the heart. Consider Saruman. If any of the Wise should with this Ring overthrow the Lord of Mordor, using his own arts, he would then set himself on Sauron's throne, and yet another Dark Lord would appear. And that is another reason why the Ring should be destroyed: as long as it is in the world it will be a danger even to the Wise. For nothing is evil in the beginning. Even Sauron was not so.


So while you are right that Saruman is corrupted by the Ring. I would submit that according to LotR, corruption = evil, and therefore Saruman is evil, just as Sauron is evil. Good intentions at the outset mean very little if they are betrayed by subsequent actions and choices. And we all know that good intentions are known to pave a certain road to some fiery depths....


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 31, 2002)

Melkor is the best character (bad) i think. He corrupted all the maiar and stuff into evil creatures and he was superb! Apart from all the evil things he did.


----------



## SarumansTreason (Jan 31, 2002)

Lighten up people! Have a sense of sarcasm please? If I find it in my heart to have holes in my logic, thenso be it! I mean, I would like to believe Saruman wasn't evil. And in a way, he wasn't. (He introduced Aragorn into the story at Bree, whereas gandalf would have been there, making that unnessacary!) But please, have a sense for when someones being sarcastic. I do understand it is more difficult when its typed and not said. My most humble apologies.


----------



## Grond (Jan 31, 2002)

From RotK, Scouring of the Shire, "No, Sam! Do not kill him even now. For he has not hurt me. And in any case I do not wish him to be slain in this evil mood. *He was great once, of a noble kind that we should not dare to raise our hand against.* he is fallen, and his cure is beyond us; but I would still spare him, in the hope that he may find it." Saruman was, as were all things, good in the beginning. Middle-earth and its attraction are what did him in, just like Melkor and just like Sauron. But........ I liked Saruman.


----------



## Glaurung (Feb 1, 2002)

How come nobody likes Sauron? No votes for him. *sniff*


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 1, 2002)

*......*

YAY I put wormtongue because he is a bad guy, and I personally don't see why anyone would vote for a pathetic retch like Gollum.
JeffF I don't know which individual Maiar that one is so I did not list him, if that does not seem like a good reason not to list it, then I'm sorry that I have failed in my duties to this forum, and to all these other people.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Feb 1, 2002)

.:beats Nazgul_Lord over the head with a raw fish:.

Insult Gollum at your peril, Mr Nazgul_Lord  !!!!

~Kit, Webmaster of the Gollum Fan Club


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 1, 2002)

*Oh really*

*Cuts Kit down*, and beat the Witch King over the head with raw fish at your peril you foolish little halfling.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 5, 2002)

Oh, look. Gollum's winning. Ha, evil Melkor-lover! Don't be cutting down faithful Gollum fans!  Boo Melkor! Aauuggh!! Don't hurt me!


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 8, 2002)

Maybe I should hook you up to that torture rack again.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Feb 8, 2002)

*Incidentally I am a Yellow Wizard*

.:zaps Nazgul_Lord with a bolt of lightning:.

You're just jealous because more people like Gollum than Melkor  .

.:zaps him again, for good measure:. 

~Kit


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 8, 2002)

Wait a sec, I thought I killed you. Die, *hacks Kit's body into pieces* Stupid halfling.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 8, 2002)

I will defend all Gollum fans to the bitter end! I will have no more bodily harm inflicted on us! You will not put me on a torture rack! Gollum is the winner of the poll obviously because noone else is coming here. So, Ha! *runs away screaming back to Stuff and Bother before anyone can get him*


----------



## Grond (Feb 8, 2002)

No offense people but take the zapping and hacking into bits to the RPG forum. This is a thread about a given subject. Let's just keep it simple please!


----------



## Silverleaf (Feb 8, 2002)

Yikes! Well, this has been an eye opener! I didnt know that you could mangle people over the internet!  Yes, I am inclined to agree w/ all other Gollum fans out there, Gollum is the BEST! (or should that be WORST, considering that he IS evil?)


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 9, 2002)

I must agree with the Gollum fans.

Gollum is definately the coolest bad guy. 

I think he is great because he can be bad on his own. He doesn't need to create armies or use big bad weapons. He just slinks around and then sneak attacks and squeezes his victims to death. And because of his split personalities, you see a complexity to him that you do not see in any other bad guy. You also can not beat his dialog. "Yess Presioussss, you can't beatsess it!!!!!"


----------



## Kit Baggins (Feb 10, 2002)

.:Kit's ghost pops up behind Nazgul_Lord and zaps him into oblivion with a huge bolt of lightning:.

Hah.

~Kit RIP


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 10, 2002)

Sorry Grond, you are right this is a discussion, not an rpg forum.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Mar 8, 2002)

I realise I'm in a minority here, but I DID vote for Master Wormtongue.

(holds up hands to the Gollum side before they all leap on her)

Yea, yea, I know, how could I dare to vote Wormtougue before Gollum, well I'm not so sure that Gollum is a baddie.
He's definatly a favourite though.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 8, 2002)

I voted for Melkor. He is just so evil. 
Sauron is just a cheap imitation of true evil.


----------



## Anduril (Mar 8, 2002)

If I've to choose one...I'll go for Melkor...
That character was the very source of the REAL evil...


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 8, 2002)

Cool! This thread is back! It was really fun when us Gollum fans got to get mad at that Nazgul dude. Look at that! Gollum is still winning! Yay Gollum!


----------



## Khamul (Mar 8, 2002)

I vote for others, AKA Legolas. Legolas is evil, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Mar 8, 2002)

Why do you think Legolas is evil  ?

~Kit


----------



## Grond (Mar 8, 2002)

Legolas is evil because he is stealing the hearts of all the babes on the forum and around the world. This Orlando Bloom guy... I mean Legolas guy has got to stop.


----------



## baraka (Mar 8, 2002)

> : 'Who is the Lord of the Darkness?'
> 'It is he whose name is not now spoken; for the Valar have deceived you concerning him, putting forward the name of Eru, a phantom devised in the folly of their hearts, seeking to enchain Men in servitude to themselves. For they are the oracle of this Eru, which speaks only what they will. But he that is their master shall yet prevail, and he will deliver you from this phantom; and his name is Melkor, Lord of All, Giver of Freedom, and he shall make you stronger than they.'


Hmmmm, i don´t think that i voted for Gollum.


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 8, 2002)

I voted for the guy who said that. Sauron. grrrzzz gives me the shivers.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 8, 2002)

hmm, I'm the only one to vote for Shelob, apparently. I think she was a descendent of Ungoliant (I could be wrong on that, but it makes sense to me). Also, in LotR, she is not affected by the ring at all, apparently.

I would have voted for Ungoliant. She was the only completely free agent. She would have taken the Silmarls and destroyed him if he hadn't had his Balrog servants rescue him. Melkor did not answer to anyone, but he was tied to his servants, and gave them some of his power.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 13, 2002)

Melkor!! He is the evil geniouns behind it all!!


----------

